# Large, thin shim?



## leftcoaster (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm making a chop saw stand and the side tables should be equal in height to the saw. Mine are about 1/16" too high. It looks like the easiest fix is to lift the saw to match that height. So I need something that can go underneath the saw base and provide a height gain if not more than 1/16".

Best solution? I'm skeptical that I can rip anything that thin on the table saw. Should I use paper? Belt sand something to size? Carpet tape something to a sled and plane it?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Bandsaw?


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

You don't have any veneer of any kind in your shop? Or edge banding!


----------



## OhioMike (Jun 24, 2012)

Pick up some fender washers at the Big Box Store and place one (or two) under the saw at each bolt/screw location.


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

plastic laminate (Formica), cereal boxes, gasket stock, sheet metal, "Handi-shims", ....


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Like ohioMike said, fender washers. They are large and thin.


----------



## leftcoaster (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks guys. This is very helpful.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Plastic laminate.


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

Used washers on mine. Part of the plan was building my miter saw slightly lower than the tables, since shimming it up is easier than hoping to get it perfect during the build.


----------



## leftcoaster (Jan 1, 2016)

Dustin, henceforth I will be borrowing that line… oh yes, all part of the plan. I've no doubt it's true in your case; I however will indulge in a little historical revisionism…


----------



## mike02130 (Jul 23, 2016)

Pardon my snarkiness, but are you ready for a chop saw?


----------



## leftcoaster (Jan 1, 2016)

Mike, sometimes the obvious is staring you in the face, unnoticed, until someone points it out to you. Perhaps you've never experienced that but if/when you do, I hope those around you are a bit kinder.


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

> Dustin, henceforth I will be borrowing that line… oh yes, all part of the plan. I ve no doubt it s true in your case; I however will indulge in a little historical revisionism…
> 
> - leftcoaster


A strategy I use frequently. I train new hires at work, and tutor on the side, and frequently point out that any perceived mistakes on my end are really just lessons in disguise


----------



## mike02130 (Jul 23, 2016)

Well, you are a better and kinder man than I. Yes, I've been in that position many times and have been ribbed about it. As a professional woodworker it is just part of the job. It really is a blue collar thing. 
My remark was not so much a diss, but more of a "just figure it out".

Not to redeem myself, but to answer your question, the washer advice is good. If you want wood, 1, use a push block. 2, take a wider board and and cut it off the waste side, 3, and this is what I would do, set your saw to the desired shim thickness, take a board longer than you need, run it through the saw part way, bring it out and cut it with your chop saw.


----------



## leftcoaster (Jan 1, 2016)

Mike, thanks for the suggestion.

Dustin, thanks for the laugh.


----------



## EricTwice (Dec 9, 2016)

Fender washers and plastic laminate were my suggestions for shims.

You can drill out the feet on the saw and use 2 nuts on a bolt to make adjusters for it. that way you don't need shims


----------

